# Composer Lookalikes



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

Says it all in the title. What non-CM people look like CM people?

Co Stompe (darts player) & Sergei Prokofiev



Joe Wilikinson (comedian) & Mily Balakirev.



Bit vague this one, but hey, it's in the beard.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)




----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

A classic: Harry Potter and the young Shostakovich.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I don't know if you've ever noticed this pairing before but...



















:tiphat:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Art Rock said:


> A classic: Harry Potter and the young Shostakovich.


Argh. You beat me to it.

Anyway:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

And another one (got this from another website actually)


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

*@ regressivetransophobe *- I think your comparison is a bit of an insult to the poor chameleon!...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

From that website again:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I hate Hindemith anyway.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I think this is possibly brilliant? I just thought of this now. But maybe it's easy, just all in the shock of white hair and moustache. They were contemporaries, just about, so imagine them at a party with dimmed lights or something. Would be hard to tell them apart!

Clockwise starting from top left -
1. Mark Twain (writer)
2. Edvard Grieg (composer)
3. Albert Schweitzer (organist and Bach scholar, amongst other things)
4. Albert Einstein (scientist)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

^That is magnificent. For a minute I couldn't tell which one was Grieg.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

^^Yeah, as I said, near contemporaries, so obviously mo's were in fashion if you had a good head of white hair - although possibly they may have had mo's when they were younger as well...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

A good moustache like that will never go out of fashion.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Yep, it's Aaron Copland doing his best Larry David impersonation.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

i don't know if it's just me but


















harry partch and conlon nancarrow


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Man, didn't Harry Partch's face looked lived in? He looks like a 'Paint Your Wagon'-era Lee Marvin after a night on the lash with Oliver Reed.


----------



## BradPiano (Dec 22, 2011)

Maybe it's just me but:









Mahler









Robert Downey Jr.


----------

